# Einfach nur die Elemente einer XML Datei auslesen :(



## Tanja 26 (24. Feb 2005)

Hallo, 

ich wollte einfach nur die Elemente einer XML-Datei auslesen, also nichts besonderes....also zum Beispiel wie hier 
an das Element zeile drankommen und das holen in eine variable schreiben.


```
<text>
   <zeile>Hallo</zeile>
</text>
```
 

..durch die suchen hier im Forum hat mich, dies eher nur irriertiert... deswegen versuche ich mal die frage so zu stellen...

wie kann kann ich mich irgendwie einlesen um mehr informationen hierzu zu bekommen oder hat jemand vielleicht einen CodeBeispiel, dass würde mich sehr aufmuntern...

Ich danke euch!!! [/code]


----------



## DP (24. Feb 2005)

mit *jdom* ist das alles kinderkacke, wenn die files <8mb sind.


----------



## Tanja 26 (24. Feb 2005)

Sauber das hört sich ja positiv an kannst du mir vielleicht weiterhelfen wo ich infos bekomme? DAnke dir!!!


----------



## DP (24. Feb 2005)

http://www.jdom.org/


----------



## Tanja 26 (25. Feb 2005)

Hört sich gut an danke dir...aber jetzt bin ich irgendwie auf der Suche nach einen passenden Tuturial oder einem einfachen Codebeispiel.

Wäre wenn du oder ihr mir nochmal helfen könnt! 

Danke


----------



## DP (25. Feb 2005)

aber die tasten drücken kannst du schon noch, oder?


----------



## Tanja 26 (25. Feb 2005)

Klar das kann ich noch wie du siehst nerve ich ja die ganze zeit...ich hoffe erfolgreich...


----------



## Tanja 26 (25. Feb 2005)

Kann mir keiner weiterhelfen


----------



## bygones (25. Feb 2005)

mhm links anschauen scheint schwieriger zu sein als schreibn....

bygones

http://www.jdom.org/downloads/docs.html


----------



## niemand (25. Feb 2005)

Ein erster Einstieg dazu ist auch in der Insel zu finden.

cu


----------



## gast (26. Feb 2005)

Jo kann ich nur zustimmen Kapitel in JDom Kapitel ist in Java ist auch eine Insel 
sehr einfach und leicht verständlich


----------

